# Questions regarding medical technician



## Murch (26 May 2010)

Hey everyone -- I'm thinking of doing a short term engagement as an NCM medical technician. I have my sights on Officer Trades right now, but I do not think I made the selection for my trades under ROTP... I should know by mid June how that worked out. My aptitude, medical, etc. is all good, I just had a delay in the process for ROTP due to a medical issue that has been dealt with.

My question is, I have noticed that to be eligible for Med Tech, you need Biology and Chemistry credits. I'm extremely interested in this trade, but do not have a chem background. I have up to grade 12 Physics, and Grade 12 Biology, and have done Biology at the University level. How strict is this requirement, and would it be possible for me to get accepted to this trade? I have a science background that is on par, or possibly better than, the listed requirements, just not a chem credit.

Thanks in advance guys, next stop is my CFRC, but I'm currently out of town.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

Best bet would be asking the CFRC.  They _may_ waive some requirements depending on what other courses you have.

Weird question:  Why go as Med Tech when you've applied for Officer trades?


----------



## Murch (26 May 2010)

To be completely honest, the reason why I am going for an NCM trade, is simply because I do not have even close to the amount of money to fund the last year and a half of my University education. If I am not picked up for ROTP, I intend to go in under a short term engagement, likely the minimum three years, live in quarters and save as much money as possible. At this point, I would return to University, complete that last bit of my degree that I do not manage to finish via correspondence/distance education during the three years I would be gone, and then either enter into an engagement as an Officer, or if I decide the Med Tech life is the life for me, I would go back to that.

It is also not completely off my radar to apply for med school, after I get my undergrad... being a med tech would definitely make me a more attractive candidate for schools, and I would also intend on re-entering the forces after completing my education... This seems like a bit of a detour from my original plans, and indeed, it is the plan B... but I still do have a plan. Thanks for the reply!


----------

